# 32-bit PAE support for more than 3GB of RAM....



## emulajavi (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone know or can anyone suggest or can Microsoft Support Team take into account the following?


*It would be great if Windows 10 32-bit version supports more tan 3GB of RAM with the inclusion of PAE. *

Some people that have Windows 7 32-bit PCs with more than 3GB of RAM, currently only can use all the RAM if they use a PAE patch to enable it...

When the time to upgrade to Windows 10 comes, the ideal situation would be to be able to upgrade directly to the 64bit version, but it seems that 32bit-to-64-bit upgrade won't be posible without a fresh install (would be great if the possibility is given)....

So the easy way for the owners of a Windows 7 32-bit PAE patched, would be offering a Windows 10 32-bit that supports more than 3GB of RAM....

Thank you very much

Regards,


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

I haven't heard or seen anything about Microsoft including a PAE Mode for Windows 10.

Honestly, no new machine should be running a 32bit OS. It's outdated and useless to most people.

Also, think about this...If Microsoft were to include a PAE Mode for Windows 10, why would anybody bother going to 64bit? The OEMs would save costs and buy only 32bit OSs.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Using PAE to support more than 4 GB RAM has not been supported in a client version of Windows since the early days of XP. Whether PAE is enabled or not the kernel will ignore all RAM above 4 GB. This restriction was initially put in place because many device drivers behaved very poorly in such an environment. The 4 GB RAM limit in a 32 bit OS is now a license restriction. If Microsoft had any intentions of supporting more than 4 GB RAM this would have been done years ago. Don't expect that to happen in 2015 when 32 bit systems are virtually obsolete. I expect the day is not far off when Microsoft releases only a 64 bit OS. Of course such a system would still run most 32 bit software.

There may be third party patches to support more than 4 GB RAM but that would be in violation of Microsoft's EULA and I will not discuss it.


----------

